
Show HN: Filetree.py – simple Python script for create files and folders tree - app4soft
https://gist.github.com/azelpg/f7830159b612dd81478feaf7e5c2e9f7
======
app4soft
More details on its developer page (in Japanese).[0]

[0]
[http://azsky2.html.xdomain.jp/python/filetree.html](http://azsky2.html.xdomain.jp/python/filetree.html)

